# Muskegon Wastewater Thread - 2014



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

I figured I would start a thread for the unit this year, so guys can post reports, news, etc. through out the season.

For those that hunt the area or those wanting to hunt the area, just some information about the opening day this year. They are opening on October 15 this season, and again this year the unit is open for a Wednesday morning draw and a morning and afternoon draw on Sundays.

Season dates are Oct 15 through Nov 12 and then it opens again on Dec 3 through Dec 21.

Also something that I have thrown out there the past few years, if there is anyone that wants to learn/hunt the Muskegon Wastewater Unit please feel free to PM me. I am out there just about everyday they are open during the season and I would be happy to take new people out there that have been wanting to try out the unit.

Check out the DNR site on the unit at http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10370_62146_62150-283174--,00.html for additional information, maps, counts, and updates.

Good luck this season and hope to see some fellow waterfowlers from Michigan-Sportsman out there!


Chad


----------



## bender (Nov 10, 2005)

^this is the guy you want to show you the place.

will definitely get out there with ya again, never made it over that way last season.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey man...Hunter and I are going to make the trip!


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

Has anyone heard anything on the moist-soil unit project they were working on south of Apple? I drove through there a month or so ago, and it didn't look like anything had been done with it since last fall? Was really hoping they would have made some progress on this.

I might check it out next weekend, depending on the reports from the opener. Otherwise I probably won't be able to hunt it until November.


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

Duckman Racing said:


> Has anyone heard anything on the moist-soil unit project they were working on south of Apple? I drove through there a month or so ago, and it didn't look like anything had been done with it since last fall? Was really hoping they would have made some progress on this.
> 
> I might check it out next weekend, depending on the reports from the opener. Otherwise I probably won't be able to hunt it until November.


Great offer Chad!



As far as the moist soil unit, I believe there were some MAJOR issues with flooding some homes along Black Creek downstream after the water was re-routed and the project has been cancelled. I could be wrong, but that was the last word I heard on it. I believe DU and all other partners involved will still be investing the money in the area elsewhere.


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

waterfowlhunter83 said:


> I figured I would start a thread for the unit this year, so guys can post reports, news, etc. through out the season.
> 
> For those that hunt the area or those wanting to hunt the area, just some information about the opening day this year. They are opening on October 15 this season, and again this year the unit is open for a Wednesday morning draw and a morning and afternoon draw on Sundays.
> 
> ...



Any updates on conditions, Chad?


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Gonna be soggy. Expecting 1.5" of rain by end of tomorrow, Tuesday, with rain on the opener as well.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

LakeEffectMDHA said:


> Any updates on conditions, Chad?


I was out there this morning looking around. Going to be plenty of fields open for Wednesday. 

A lot of the corn this year has been chopped but most of those have been plowed and reseeded already. Quite a few hay fields looked ready for the opener. All the bean fields are still standing, probably won't be too long before those are harvested.

It was nice to see they are still spraying water on most of the fields, several irrigation rigs were running when I was out there.

A lot of geese using the unit right now, should be a good opener for those looking for some goose action.


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

Is scouting allowed on the MCW property? Wouldn't mind taking a gander out there and getting an idea of the layouts.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

nichola8 said:


> Is scouting allowed on the MCW property? Wouldn't mind taking a gander out there and getting an idea of the layouts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



You have to get a permit from the wastewater admin building to be on the property.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

waterfowlhunter83 said:


> You have to get a permit from the wastewater admin building to be on the property.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Probably going to jinx myself by saying this, but I have been hunting and scouting there for 10+ years and I have never gotten a permit. Never been stopped or questioned about it when on the property either. Always a good idea to follow the rules though...


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

If you look carefully there are cameras at all entrances. So they know exactly who is on the unit. Best bet is just to get the permit, as if you spend enough time up there you will notice the police patrol it too.

Or maybe they hunt and are scouting.


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

Why not just follow the rules and preserve a place for all to hunt? I can't imagine getting the permit is all that hard...and I'm pretty sure it is free.


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

How many parties this morning?

Good luck to all those that are hunting.


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

Duckman Racing said:


> How many parties this morning?
> 
> Good luck to all those that are hunting.



18 parties, for roughly 60 spots.

Sounds like the MDHA guys were out there this morning with their opening morning courtesy table. They also entered the draw and drew dead last. Their plan was to give the party who drew dead last each a Lake Effect MDHA hat, but since they drew dead last, they gave it to the 2nd to last group of guys!

I also had word that many of the irrigation rigs were still running full tilt on the fields, something we haven't seen for many years since Sappy's paper mill went out of business.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

How did everyone do?


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

I didn't hunt there this morning but plan on taking a couple of people out there on Sunday for their first Wastewater experience.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## just tryin to fish (May 31, 2004)

Anyone have a report on how many birds were shot on Wednesday


----------



## Sansan1337 (Jan 25, 2013)

hi guys, first year waterfowling this year....Ive been out a couple times on a lake, but was looking into the MWW place. Do you need a layout blind for hunting here?


----------



## stackemup (Oct 31, 2011)

Sansan1337 said:


> hi guys, first year waterfowling this year....Ive been out a couple times on a lake, but was looking into the MWW place. Do you need a layout blind for hunting here?



They are nice to have, for sure. The first few times I hunted out there was with the camo burlap.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

TNL said:


> If I have Scrib's the night before, I won't be hunting the next morning!:help: I love me some Scrib's, but Scrib's don't love me!


The MWW experience wouldn't be complete without a stop at Mr. Quick!


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

There is a porta Jon by zone 27. It's a walk from 29b but then I was, well, motivated.


----------



## jvanluyn (Oct 17, 2014)

Another question. On the map, I see there is a "Muskegon sga has" and a " hunt hq". Which spot do we go to in the morning to check in and draw?


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

D n r h q on messinger road up maple island north of the unit.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Hunt HQ and the Muskegon State Game HQ are one in the same. Head north on Maple Island Rd. from the MWW complex - it borders the west side. You will go down a hill, climb the other side and the road will bend to the left. Look for an orange sign as well as the traditional wooden DNR sign on the left side of the road on the curve. Turn left, go down the hill and HQ will be on the right at road end.

And if you have time after the draw, hit Mr. Quicks!  Good eats.


----------



## jvanluyn (Oct 17, 2014)

I did get out there this morning and I know where you're talking about. It was just a little confusing g that there are buildings labeled as "hunt headquarters" on the map, right in the middle of the gmu. Thought that might be the spot to go. I just wanted to make sure I went to the right place and didn't get shut out if I ran out of time. Saw a good amount of birds there this morning and i have a few zones in mind if I get a decent draw. Wish me luck and good luck to any of you that might be there tomorrow.


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

Fyi the DNR has been notified of that error on the map. Follow what the others said and head up Maple Island, left hand turn at the Muskegkn State game area sign with the deer check sign bolted to it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jvanluyn (Oct 17, 2014)

My group dropped 3 birds this morning fellas!!! I'd say not bad for the first time at the MWW. They decoyed absolutely perfectly just after 11am. We should have had more but 2 guys aren't the greatest of shots, their words not mine. We will definitely be coming back again.


----------



## just tryin to fish (May 31, 2004)

How was the hunting this morning we opted out after not seeing many birds and getting a little info from a friend hunting south of the unit


----------



## jvanluyn (Oct 17, 2014)

We saw quite a few birds heading south of the unit. We had a good number of bird fly overhead but not many would decoy, especially early in the day. When we reported, there were only 5 other birds reported at that time. We stuck it out u til noon so I would assume most groups had reported already.


----------



## DCRanger (Aug 10, 2011)

This thread has been extremely helpful...thank you! After moving back to MI after 27 years in the Air Force, I'd like to get back into some duck hunting. I live north of Reed City so this would be about a 90 minute drive for me. But by the looks of the opportunities around where I live, the MWW area might be my best closest option. Since it's field shooting, assume my two dozen carrylite mallard floaters won't work. How many dekes are most of you using and what kind?


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

DCRanger said:


> This thread has been extremely helpful...thank you! After moving back to MI after 27 years in the Air Force, I'd like to get back into some duck hunting. I live north of Reed City so this would be about a 90 minute drive for me. But by the looks of the opportunities around where I live, the MWW area might be my best closest option. Since it's field shooting, assume my two dozen carrylite mallard floaters won't work. How many dekes are most of you using and what kind?


Thank you for your service!

Yes, your Carry-Lites will do just fine for field ducks. A spinner helps too.

As for geese, I started there in the early 80's with homemade silos. I added some shells a few years down the road, then finally some fullbodys. All of which worked. The spinner, however, does not.

Start with a dozen or so; then add to your spread as your resources allow. I'm currently running 6 or so dozen fullbodys, some flocked, some not. Motion stakes on 3/4 of them. I don't normally put them all out for a variety of reasons - often, smaller spreads are better. Plus it's a long way to hump a bunch of unwieldy decoys. :lol:

Camo yourself out well. No real need for a layout blind, but they are convenient. Never used one until about 10 years ago. Flag them at a distance - any black flag will do. If you can call, then by all means do so. If you need more practice, call more sparingly until you get more time behind the call. Scout the day before or the hours before the pm draw. That's about it. Best way to learn is to do it. Good luck!


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

DCRanger said:


> This thread has been extremely helpful...thank you! After moving back to MI after 27 years in the Air Force, I'd like to get back into some duck hunting. I live north of Reed City so this would be about a 90 minute drive for me. But by the looks of the opportunities around where I live, the MWW area might be my best closest option. Since it's field shooting, assume my two dozen carrylite mallard floaters won't work. How many dekes are most of you using and what kind?


If you have a canoe or a small jon boat, then personally I would head to Shiawassee before making a trip to MWW. Both are about the same distance from Reed City. I hunt MWW because it is 20 minutes from home. I wouldn't drive long distances to hunt there, at least not until later in the season when the bird numbers and crop conditions get a little better.


----------



## pikenetter (Mar 28, 2009)

Originally Posted by DCRanger

This thread has been extremely helpful...thank you! After moving back to MI after 27 years in the Air Force, I'd like to get back into some duck hunting. I live north of Reed City so this would be about a 90 minute drive for me. But by the looks of the opportunities around where I live, the MWW area might be my best closest option. Since it's field shooting, assume my two dozen carrylite mallard floaters won't work. How many dekes are most of you using and what kind?



i live 5 miles from there i and dont drive there to hunt......let alone 90 miles......lots good hunting closer to reed city than you think


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Veteran scouts and decides not to hunt.

Newbie kills three. 

Well played.


----------



## DCRanger (Aug 10, 2011)

TNL said:


> Thank you for your service!
> 
> Yes, your Carry-Lites will do just fine for field ducks. A spinner helps too.
> 
> ...


TNL - many thanks for the great suggestions. Layout blind in hand, lots of old dekes, although no spinners. Will try to scout out the area ahead of time. 

Duckman Racer and pikenetter - thanks for the sage advice about driving. That is a long ways. Maybe I'll scout around here more before treking 90 miles.


----------



## jvanluyn (Oct 17, 2014)

Would you guys recommend any of the other managed areas? They are all pretty far away with shiawassee being the closest at just over 2 hours away. We were pretty happy with it our take at MWW but we're always looking for more spots to hunt. Plus I'm sure we'll go to fennville at least once, so one more managed area will get us entered into the ultimate prize package. Also if I'm the newbie that took 3 birds, I may be new at the MWW, but I'm not new to hunting. &#128521;


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I've hunted the w w for twenty years and the geese get harder each year. Any bird up there is earned.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> I've hunted the w w for twenty years and the geese get harder each year. Any bird up there is earned.


Isn't that the truth. 10-20 years ago, 4 man limits were the norm for me no matter what field I took. The last 5 years or so, if I am on the X I am happy with a half limit and extatic with a full limit. If off the X, I just hope to get a bird or 2. Boy, those birds sure have changed and gotten REALLY smart.


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

jvanluyn said:


> Would you guys recommend any of the other managed areas? They are all pretty far away with shiawassee being the closest at just over 2 hours away. We were pretty happy with it our take at MWW but we're always looking for more spots to hunt. Plus I'm sure we'll go to fennville at least once, so one more managed area will get us entered into the ultimate prize package. Also if I'm the newbie that took 3 birds, I may be new at the MWW, but I'm not new to hunting. &#128521;


I've hunted Muskegon once but spend a lot of time at the fennville farm (Todd farm) I kno many that don't like it. Constantly complaining of sky busters ect.. I happen to really enjoy the place and "usually" come up with a few birds every trip that were taken feet down in the spread.. My advice for here is - use a good amount of decoys, hide good and then hide better, don't call and most importantly (like at Muskegon) wait it out. I can't count on one hand the amount of geese I've killed before 11am.. Seem like between 12-2 there are large numbers of cooperative birds around.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

There was one three pack from the north that set up and glided into the threes. After a huge salvo one spun down and one glided into the refuge. They were high but at the farm if you let them work you usually don't shoot.

I heard distant shooting near Hutchins. That and the blue sky only jacked them higher.

Afternoon hunts can be good. Don't think you can pass shoot them heading back north. They know that drill....


----------



## remington trap (Sep 2, 2011)

Hunted the MWW Sunday afternoon with my grandpa and a friend, there were 4 partys and we got drawn first and picked are field. We got all set up around one and had duck flying early then the geese started flying. At the end of the day we ended up with are limit of ducks and 4 geese.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

remington trap said:


> Hunted the MWW Sunday afternoon with my grandpa and a friend, there were 4 partys and we got drawn first and picked are field. We got all set up around one and had duck flying early then the geese started flying. At the end of the day we ended up with are limit of ducks and 4 geese.


Very nice! I believe that is the biggest harvest taken out there this year! Congrats!


----------



## remington trap (Sep 2, 2011)

waterfowlhunter83 said:


> Very nice! I believe that is the biggest harvest taken out there this year! Congrats!


Thank you! We had a good time and made some good memories.


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

remington trap said:


> Hunted the MWW Sunday afternoon with my grandpa and a friend, there were 4 partys and we got drawn first and picked are field. We got all set up around one and had duck flying early then the geese started flying. At the end of the day we ended up with are limit of ducks and 4 geese.


That is what late season at the MWW should be like. Looks like a great hunt, congrats.

Never made it out there this year, still might try to get out for a goose hunt or two.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

W w challenge 6a

Buddy came across the state to punch his sixth ticket. We scouted last night and found limited birds as we could not see in the fog. Two groups in the draw. The other group let us pick and when we picked they and the stand by left.

Later someone joined us in the other half of our zone and limited in an hour. I hope they were not too annoyed by our longer poor angle chances we took. They left before we got the spread dialed in and started missing head on much shorter shots. I finally gimped one and sailed it, man that was a long walk. Thing weighed about thirty pounds when I got back. Next flock came in on the deck side wind one landed rest were at 25 I smoked my limit bird.

Pulled my blind back so my buddy could shoot all around. And of course after that only ducks worked.

Should have had our four but considering I wasn't expecting to work bird one it was nice to watch those m w w cup up and sail in. 17 dozen decoys didn't hurt.


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

That's better than I thought it would be. I scouted Saturday morning from 9:15-10:30 or so and never saw a goose. None on the ground and none in the air. Couldn't scout the PM so I stayed home yesterday, good to hear someone had some luck though.


----------

